# the best type of clen?



## cpace (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,
A year and a half ago I started taking clen it was a liquid syrup  form and worked amazing.
I have lost contact with the supplier I had got it from previously and when I search the same clen I had before you can not purchase it without a vet license! Any suggestions? I would really like to get my hands on the same type but if its not possible what's the next best thing?


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried Clen in a pink liquid in a squirt bottle from a popular supplier, but people complained it was underdosed and I didn't notice anything from it...

You should try to get the phamaceutical pill-form...


----------



## 68 firebird (Aug 27, 2010)

I've run 2 cycles of Liquid clen/keto/t3 combo from CEM and had fantastic results.  I run it the last 8 weeks of my contest prep and I still feel the effects at the end of the run just like the beginning.
68


----------



## unclem (Aug 27, 2010)

i use oxyflux, your still lucky u had the liquid/ gel form. thats wat i use to get at the race track yrs ago. thats good shit. oxyflux is pharm grade.


----------



## cpace (Aug 28, 2010)

68 firebird said:


> I've run 2 cycles of Liquid clen/keto/t3 combo from CEM and had fantastic results.  I run it the last 8 weeks of my contest prep and I still feel the effects at the end of the run just like the beginning.
> 68



I appreciate the advice I went to cem and ordered the liquid clen as well as some T3 what does the keto add to the equation? Would you recommend I order I that as well?


----------



## 68 firebird (Aug 28, 2010)

Keto keeps your receptors from shutting down.  It allows to use the clen for longer periods of time without doing the 2 on/2 off cycle. I'll never use it again without keto. 
CEM has a combo kit that has all three in it.  A word of caution.  You will run out of Keto before the others, so order the 60ml bottle.
68


----------



## Krys (Sep 4, 2010)

i did cyx3  and had great results from it


----------



## unclem (Sep 6, 2010)

if u search enough you can find pharm grade clen named oxyflux. best your going to find. its just as good as the vet stuff i have had both but there equal. good luck.


----------

